# hagen geosystem 100 hood retrofit



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Has anyone here retrofit this hood? I like the look of the hood and emailed ah supply for suggestions as to retrofit....but I was just wondering if anyone here has done it?

Thanks....


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay I did some measuring using measurements from ah supply for the 96 watt kit and it looks like it should fit. I suppose the bonus is I can still use 1x30 watt tube that will remain. That would give me 2.6wpg and a more than enough light I think:roll:


----------

